# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Nội Dung Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center Point

## ailopdiu

Nội Dung Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Center PointHotline 0912 986 686

Thông Tin :

Tòa nhà tổ hợp đa chức năng Cầu Giấy Center Point –  là một dự án tâm huyết liên doanh liên kết giữa 2 công ty Hacinco – Constrexim. Là một trong số những dự án được mong đợi nhất trong năm 2017 nhờ sở hữu nhiều lợi thế vượt trội hứa hẹn sẽ điểm dừng chân lý tưởng cho nhiều đối tượng khách hàng trong một tương lai không xa.

- Dự án trong trung tâm cửa Tây

Căn hộ Cầu Giấy Center Point tọa lạc ngay trên trục giao thông quan yếu Cầu Giấy, đây là điểm kết nối giao thương của quận Cầu Giấy cùng với các tuyến đường lớn bao gồm: đường Láng, đường Bưởi, đường Kim Mã, đường vành đai 2 kết nối sân bay Nội Bài, tuyến đường sắt trên cao bắc qua… rất tiện lợi cho cư dân đi đến trung tâm hay các tỉnh lân cận. Đặc biệt nằm tại tam giác các quận Cầu Giấy, Ba Đình , Đống Đa.. Cầu Giấy Center Point được hưởng khá nhiều tiện ích ngoại khu chất lượng và dịch vụ nội khu cao cấp.

- Tiện ích đa dạng, hiện đại

Điểm nhấn đáng chú ý của Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point còn thể hiện ở hệ thống tiện ích đa dạng, hiện đại. Với 7 tầng thương mại, tiện ích Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy đa dạng từ TTTM, ngân hàng, đội ngũ giám sát 24/7, bể bơi bốn mùa, phòng gym hiện đại, nhà trẻ, nhà hàng – café, thời trang…

Tòa nhà tích hợp bãi đỗ xe thông minh, chủ đầu tư đã sử dụng những thiết bị hiện đại như camera thông minh, hệ đèn chiếu sáng, hệ thống phòng cháy chữa cháy theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu.

- Mật độ căn hộ thấp

So với các dự án cùng khu vực có quy mô đồ sộ to lớn, Dự Án Cầu Giấy Center Point là có tỷ lệ xây dựng chiếm 30% trong tổng diện tích quy hoạch. Với mật độ 11 căn/sàn, nhiều diện tích đa dạng từ 52 – 129m2, có từ 1 – 3 căn hộ đa dạng cho khách mua lựa chọn tùy mục đích sở thích. 100% các căn hộ tại dự án đều có 2 logia rộng thoáng, phòng khách có hướng nhìn rộng toàn khu, các phòng hầu hết đều tràn đầy không khí thiên nhiên. Diện tích còn lại của dự án nhường chỗ cho khu vườn xanh mát bóng cây, là nơi thư giãn nghỉ ngơi tuyệt vời sau những giờ làm việc học tập mệt mỏi.

Cùng với hệ thống cơ sở hạ tầng đã hoàn thiện, đường xá giao thông thuận tiện thì nhu cầu tìm mua căn hộ chung cư quận Cầu Giấy hiện nay là rất lớn. Tuy nhiên, với tình trạng hàng loạt dự án đang được đưa ra ồ ạt ngoài thị trường như bây giờ khiến cho rất nhiều khách mua nhà băn khoăn trong việc lựa chọn chốn an cư phù hợp nhất cho mình. Bài viết xin đưa ra một vài dự án đang được chuyên gia đánh giá cao cho quý khách hàng tham khảo.

Dự án Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy

Một trong những dự án siêu hot đang được các nhà đầu tư quan tâm trong khu vực quận Cầu Giấy hiện nay chính là dự án Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy Nếu như tiêu chuẩn để đánh giá một chung cư là cao cấp là: chủ đầu tư thương hiệu lớn, uy tín, dự án đảm bảo tính pháp lý rõ ràng, vị trí đẹp, nhiều tiện ích xung quanh … thì dự án Căn Hộ 110 Cầu Giấy đáp ứng hoàn toàn đầy đủ và hơn cả các tiêu chuẩn trên.

Với các ưu điểm như: vị trí đắc địa, tiện ích đa dạng phong phú, chủ đầu tư uy tín, tiến độ thi công nhanh trước thời hạn dự kiến… Chung Cư 110 Cầu Giấy ra đời đã thúc đẩy thị trường mua bán chung cư quận Cầu Giấy trở nên nhộn nhịp hơn.

Chung Cư E4 Yên Hòa

Sở hữu một trong những vị trí trung tâm nhất của khu đô thị Trung Yên và Yên Hòa, với mật độ dân cư không quá đông, khu vực có nhiều cây xanh, gần gũi thiên nhiên.. chung cư E4 Yên Hòa thu hút không ít sự chú ý của các nhà đầu tư có ý định định cư lâu dài hay đầu tư căn hộ sinh lời. Được biết dự án được bán ra với mức giá cũng rất hợp lý.

Dự án Discovery Complex

Cách dự án Chung Cư Cầu Giấy Center Point không xa chính là dự án Discovery Complex của tập đoàn Kinh Đô TCI làm chủ đầu tư. Dự án bao gồm 2 tòa tháp cao, một tòa tháp văn phòng và tòa tháp căn hộ. Toàn bộ các hệ thống trong tòa nhà đều được chủ đầu tư đặc biệt chú trọng trong khâu thiết kế nhằm bảo vệ môi trường tự nhiên và cả môi trường sống cho cư dân của dự án. Hiện nay dự án đang được đổ mái đến tầng 19.

Với những thông tin trên đây, tin rằng khách hàng đang có ý định tìm mua căn hộ chung cư quận Cầu Giấy sẽ có những đánh giá khách quan và dễ dàng hơn trong quyết định lựa chọn căn hộ chung cư phù hợp nhu cầu của mình

Hotline 0912 986 686

----------

